# Sage Barista goes tamping, skipping grinding



## Rollines (May 10, 2021)

Dear all,

My problem is that the machine immediately switch to tamping while pressing "grind". After a few attempts it finally starts to grind but not always. Sometimes I need to go with green tea..

I found similar transistors online and replaced them but that was not an issue (probably), it still the same. Sometimes grinds sometimes green tea. Please see my video.

do you have any idea what the issue might be?

I bought it from second hand, it's after the warranty.

https://streamable.com/b3ysw1

https://streamable.com/4d6yor

I would appreciate your advice,

Rob


----------



## Rollines (May 10, 2021)

I am bumping the topic. Couldn't be only me with such issue, right?😐


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

Sorry I have a BE, not a Touch so don't really understand how they work. Have you asked Sage? I know it's out of warranty but they could at least tell you what the problem is. Alternatively you could call Coffee Classics, they do repairs for Sage, they may be able to offer some guidance.


----------

